# 6 weeks 2 days - no heartbeat!



## dreamscape11

Hello - I have been stalking this site for a while now and finally find myself in need of some support.

I am a 33 year old mama of a wonderful 2 year old boy conceived by IUI. I have a wonderfully supportive 30 year old husband with Super Semen! We have been married for 6 years (dated for 3 years before that) and had no idea we would have trouble conceiving. I was on birth control from 18 to 28 when after a year of marriage we were finally ready to have a baby. A year after that and still no baby, we decided to seek out professional help (which was crazy and is a SUPER LONG story where I was misdiagnosed with Asherman's Syndrom) and eventually ended up at a Fertility clinic. I was diagnosed with PCOS and a tilted (possibly stenotic) cervix, and pre-diabetes. My very first experience there was crazy...I was given Clomid, and then they missed my ovulation and I ended up getting pregnant anyway! Unfortunately, that one was a blighted ovum and ended in a natural miscarriage. After a few failed IUI's on Clomid, we switched to an IUI on Follistim and I got pregnant (no complications at all) with my beautiful son and had him two days before I turned 31. Eveything was going great until last summer (a year ago now - crazy!) when I started experiencing mid-cycle bleeding (which never happens to me) and pain in my right side. I thought maybe I had a cyst - turns out I had unexpectedly gotten pregnant BUT is was ectopic and I lost my right tube. So - I decided I wanted one more baby before I lost my chance and went back to the fertility clinic. After lots of failed IUI cycles on Follistim, we went to IVF. We transferred 2 embryo's and I am currently 6 weeks and 3 days pregnant with 1 baby. HOWEVER - this is where signing in today comes in...I had a transvaginal ultrasound yesterday and although we saw a fetal pole and a yolk sac, there was no heartbeat. The doc was very reassuring that my dates are right on the cusp and that he thought he might have seen some movement but that the baby was placed in such a position that he couldn't quite get a hold on it. He is having me back next Friday (which will take a million years to get here) and reassured me that we will see something then. But after having those previous losses I am totally freaked out! I am trying to stay positive but am struggling...I think my defense mechanism is to get totally hopeless. I just want some support during all of this. Talking to my Mom and husband helps, but they just don't get it the way other women do. I know I need to post this somewhere else probably so I am going to go check that out now!


----------



## shocker

First of all congratulations! I'd be inclined to go with the doc here, 6 weeks 3 days is still so early and you mentioned that you have a tilted cervix which will make it harder for the sonographer to be able to see baby, also I was looking at getting a private scan before I managed to get a slot at my local epu and all the private scan places i called flat out refused to do a scan until at least 7 weeks due to the fact that it can cause needless worry if heart isnt beating! I can sympathise with you on not wanting to let your guard down, after suffering a loss some people assume that you'll be fine once your pregnant again but it is absoloutly terrifying, every twinge makes you worry, but the fact of the matter is you have done all you can right now to make sure this baby is safe the rest is out of your hands, there is a fetal pole and a yolk sac and this is really encouraging, try to relax although i know thats easier said than done, heres to a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## ThinkPositiv

hi there. congrats on your pregnancy! you sound like a very strong women - i admire that. i think you doctor is on the right track - i bet you will see that little heart beating next week! there is a fetal pole and a yolk sac - all the right things. i have suffered 2 losses and am pregnant again...i thought i would be so happy if i got pregnant again...and I am, and i was fairly laid back until yesterday when the fear set in. this baby is already worrying you - he/she is on the right track to causing you a lifetime of worry. and i agree, talking to husband is good, but talking to women who have been there, sometimes can give you the reassurance you need. my fingers are crossed for you and your family. i hope you get a pic next week so you can post it for all of us to see.


----------



## Looloobelle

I'd agree with the others. i think your Dr sounds like they know what they're talking about. I had a scan at 6+1 and could only see a sac and a small yolk - I was pettrified and had the longest tww wait ever (I thought they were just for ttc!). And that's without a tilted uterus. I read loads of stories with a good ending but also loads where people had seen a heartbeat at 5+6 etc and so I didn't know what to think. 

Anyway, went back yesterday and all fine and spot on for a baby measuring 8+1. The sonographer even said that my earlier scan was very encouraging as the sac was small, but a great shape and the yolk being there is a really good sign - wish they'd said that two weeks ago!

Good luck and hang in there trying to think postive. 

xx


----------



## dreamscape11

Wow! Thanks so much! You have all been very encouraging and I needed to hear it from other people. I am trying to keep my mind on other things but now that the work week is coming up it will be harder to NOT get all over the internet and read about how I _should_ have seen a heartbeat at 6 weeks. The next 5 days are going to DRAAAAAG. When i do think about it, my heart sinks to my stomach...and I feel like I am losing some early pg symptoms but it may be all in my head. I want to stay positive but I also don't want to go in on Friday and be crushed all over again, which let's face it, I will be anyway unless I see that flicker. I am nervous about this next appointment but anxious to know one way or the other. I promise to post on Friday after my appt to let you know how it goes. Thanks again!


----------



## dreamscape11

Tomorrow is the big day! I am so sick to my stomach from nerves I can hardly stand it! I hate this waiting - Thank goodness for holidays to help take my mind of off things...we just celebrated Independence Day yesterday. But at least my appointment is early (8am) so I don't have to wait all day. I will check back tomorrow - good or bad.


----------



## shocker

best of luck hun! :hugs: xx


----------



## ThinkPositiv

wow time flew by! wow. super exicting! keep us posted.


----------



## FeLynn

6 weeks is still early! wait another week or 2 and get rechecked. I would wait longer, Believe me I hate the waiting game it sucks but I rather wait then worry myself even more by going in to early! good luck and congrats


----------



## Embo78

Good luck today hun :hugs:


----------



## dreamscape11

I am not an overly religious person, but let me just say, I believe in the power of prayer and God is good!

I am 7 weeks and 3 days today and we saw and heard a beautiful little heartbeat at 127 BPM! Thank the Lord!

I was a freaking mess this morning...I cried before we even went in for the scan. So hooray! Another milestone passed and I promised myself that if I saw that little heartbeat today that I would not worry again! 

Thank you all for your encouragement and support. It was invaluable. The internet can be the devil when things aren't going right and you read all these horror stories, or about everyone who heard their babies heart beating at 5 weeks or whatever.


----------



## Embo78

That's fantastic news and I hope you can keep that promise to yourself!

I promised myself the same but failed miserably :haha:

Congrats on the great heartbeat :)


----------



## dreamscape11

Oops posted same info twice...sorry!


----------



## dreamscape11

Embo78 said:


> That's fantastic news and I hope you can keep that promise to yourself!
> 
> I promised myself the same but failed miserably :haha:
> 
> Congrats on the great heartbeat :)

Oh yeah - I know...I am a terrible worrier! It drives me nuts how much I worry needlessly. But I am going to try! :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Definitely. It's much nicer when you're not worrying constantly.


----------



## ThinkPositiv

awww! that is great news! did you get a pic of your little bean?


----------



## dreamscape11

ThinkPositiv said:


> awww! that is great news! did you get a pic of your little bean?

I did but it's not very good quality and also I do not have a scanner. I tried to take a pic of it on my cell but that didn't work out too well. I go back in 2 weeks so maybe I will get a better one and will post it then. :flower:


----------



## lch28

aww yay i am so happy for you honey. i lost my daughter at 23 weeks in February and am now 8 weeks pregnant. Our first scan we didn't even see ANYTHING.. i was 5 weeks .. not even a fetal pole nothing. 1 week later and baby was there with a hb !!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Ich28 - i just wanted to say i admire your strength. i've seen you on this forum over the last little while and i truely think you are an inspiration to all the women who have have MC's....well, at least me.


----------



## MommaDucky

I'm happy to hear you got to see and hear the HB, no better sound in the world!


----------



## a874arh

So glad to hear that!! God is good indeed!!! :)


----------



## dreamscape11

Well, after all that - I just got back from the doctor and my baby's heart has stopped beating. I have a D&C scheduled for Wednesday. :(


----------



## Embo78

Oh no I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Jakkiw2

Thats awful news... My heart goes out to you xxx


----------



## wookie130

I'm so sorry to hear this. You're in my prayers.


----------



## Bride528

dreamscape11 said:


> Hello - I have been stalking this site for a while now and finally find myself in need of some support.
> 
> I am a 33 year old mama of a wonderful 2 year old boy conceived by IUI. I have a wonderfully supportive 30 year old husband with Super Semen! We have been married for 6 years (dated for 3 years before that) and had no idea we would have trouble conceiving. I was on birth control from 18 to 28 when after a year of marriage we were finally ready to have a baby. A year after that and still no baby, we decided to seek out professional help (which was crazy and is a SUPER LONG story where I was misdiagnosed with Asherman's Syndrom) and eventually ended up at a Fertility clinic. I was diagnosed with PCOS and a tilted (possibly stenotic) cervix, and pre-diabetes. My very first experience there was crazy...I was given Clomid, and then they missed my ovulation and I ended up getting pregnant anyway! Unfortunately, that one was a blighted ovum and ended in a natural miscarriage. After a few failed IUI's on Clomid, we switched to an IUI on Follistim and I got pregnant (no complications at all) with my beautiful son and had him two days before I turned 31. Eveything was going great until last summer (a year ago now - crazy!) when I started experiencing mid-cycle bleeding (which never happens to me) and pain in my right side. I thought maybe I had a cyst - turns out I had unexpectedly gotten pregnant BUT is was ectopic and I lost my right tube. So - I decided I wanted one more baby before I lost my chance and went back to the fertility clinic. After lots of failed IUI cycles on Follistim, we went to IVF. We transferred 2 embryo's and I am currently 6 weeks and 3 days pregnant with 1 baby. HOWEVER - this is where signing in today comes in...I had a transvaginal ultrasound yesterday and although we saw a fetal pole and a yolk sac, there was no heartbeat. The doc was very reassuring that my dates are right on the cusp and that he thought he might have seen some movement but that the baby was placed in such a position that he couldn't quite get a hold on it. He is having me back next Friday (which will take a million years to get here) and reassured me that we will see something then. But after having those previous losses I am totally freaked out! I am trying to stay positive but am struggling...I think my defense mechanism is to get totally hopeless. I just want some support during all of this. Talking to my Mom and husband helps, but they just don't get it the way other women do. I know I need to post this somewhere else probably so I am going to go check that out now!

Uhm I'm asking this for my sister she's 26 Now and she's been trying to get pregnant for about 11 years now, she has the same problem you do with the one tube bc of an eptopic pregnancy in the past well she was on clomid an she got pregnant but she lost it due to no heartbeat an I was wondering if you had any advice for me to give to her so she could have a family


----------



## Bride528

I am so sorry you had to go through that


----------



## monkeysmommy

I am so very sorry for your loss hun, that's horrible :(


----------



## thumpette

So sorry for your loss. 

Hugs xxx


----------

